# Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter



## David Martin (9. November 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,798316


----------



## Krampfkeks (9. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/freepwn-call-wikicheats/707091 das bitte einbinden - sehr genial


----------



## laosix (12. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Spitzen Lösung, man man Call of Duty: Black Ops Komplettlösung - Mission 11: WMD und genau wo das Problem ist, is das Video zu Ende, wtf wie kommt man nun an der Lavine vorbei....völlig unbrauchbar


----------



## Minihul (15. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*



laosix schrieb:


> Spitzen Lösung, man man Call of Duty: Black Ops Komplettlösung - Mission 11: WMD und genau wo das Problem ist, is das Video zu Ende, wtf wie kommt man nun an der Lavine vorbei....völlig unbrauchbar


Finde die Lösung auch unbrauchbar, es fehlt einfach zu viel. Außerdem gibt es 15 und nicht 12 Missionen.
Bezüglich Lawine. Rennen, rennen, rennen und schauen dass man alle Checkpoints mitnimmt, nämlich auch den ersten bevor der Übergang bricht. Bei mir hat´s auch erst im 5. Anlauf geklappt.

Hier gibt´s übrigens wirklich eine *Komplett*lösung (wenn auch ohne Video)


----------



## Sinse (22. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Welcher depp hat entschieden das so eine schlecht gespielte video komplettlösung hier online gestellt wird?

Mission 5.
Anstatt sich um die eigentliche aufgabe zu kümmern, und die fässer den hügel runter zu schieben, ballert der typ die immer wieder spawnenden gegner ab was auf leicht vielleicht eine lösung ist, aber auf den beiden höchsten schwierigkeitsgraden quasi unmöglich ist.
Bitte löscht den kram wieder und stellt eine ordentlich brauchbare und vorallem komplette komplettlösung on.


----------



## ritchymv (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Tch komme bei Kapitel 5 Sog  bei der unterführung nicht weiter wo der Vietnamese 
den Spieler anspringt da steht Taste F benutzen hilft aber nichts...bin ich zu doof,,,


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Ich glaub Du musst die Taste F dann mehrfach schnell drücken, versuch das mal. Das war nicht so simpel, dass man es einmal drückt und gut is


----------



## Solon25 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*

Warum braucht man bei sowas eigentlich eine Komplettlösung? 

Ich mein, wenn es mal um ein Rätsel geht wo ich nicht weiter komme, schau ich auch mal nach. Aber bei sowas? Und dann müssen immer gleich "Cheats" herhalten. Siehe Top 15 der gefragtesten Cheat des Monats. CoD: BO rangiert auf Platz 5!!!


----------



## ritchymv (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Call of Duty Black Ops: Komplettlösung, alle Laptops und Tipps und Tricks zum Shooter*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich glaub Du musst die Taste F dann mehrfach schnell drücken, versuch das mal. Das war nicht so simpel, dass man es einmal drückt und gut is


   Hsb ich gemacht geht auch nicht ,,,,,ist da nicht einer der mir weiter helfen kann ?


----------



## gamestormhunter94c (30. Juli 2011)

Hier gibts auch ein paar Tipps:

http://www.cod-blackops-pro-werden.blogspot.com/

)


----------



## DerDeutscheBaron (19. August 2011)

Wie kann ich Landen mit dem Heli?
In dem Wald soll ich landen aber ich weis nicht wie Per pC


----------



## zelar (13. September 2011)

gerade die letzte lösung is mal geil... soweit war ja alles leicht.. wo ich jetzt steckenbleibe ist keine hilfe zufinden... ( wo ich dem licht ausweichen muss.... ich werde immer wieder an der selben stelle entdeckt... und die seite ist keine hilfe... habe mehr vonner PC spielezeitung erhofft... 
P.S. Cheats ist was für leute mit kleinen pulla... -.-


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2011)

Welche Stelle bzw. welches Level meinst Du genau mit dem Licht? Die Lösung besteht ja aus Videos - wie kannst Du da NICHT sehen, wie das genau gemacht wird? ^^


----------



## maksit (19. Oktober 2011)

*Immer entdeckt?*



zelar schrieb:


> gerade die letzte lösung is mal geil... soweit war ja alles leicht.. wo ich jetzt steckenbleibe ist keine hilfe zufinden... ( wo ich dem licht ausweichen muss.... ich werde immer wieder an der selben stelle entdeckt... und die seite ist keine hilfe... habe mehr vonner PC spielezeitung erhofft...
> P.S. Cheats ist was für leute mit kleinen pulla... -.-


 
Ich vermute, dass Du die Stelle meinst an der Du an einer Hauswand zwischen Reznov und einer kleinen Treppe stehst. Nach einer Weile wird man dort immer entdeckt...
Dort also nur ganz kurz stehenbleiben, dann an Reznov vorbei links um die Ecke, den Soldaten töten und die Waffe aufnehmen und schon sollte es weiter gehen...


----------



## SockeSottek (9. November 2011)

Moin moin,

ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich bin in der Mission 11. Ich verlasse das Gebäude über eine freihängende Treppe. Ich kann aber nicht weitergehen weil einer meiner Soldaten im Weg steht. Jetzt wird noch eine Rakete auf diesen Hänge-Weg geschossen, mein zugehöriger Soldat fällt durch den gerissenen Hänge-Weg den Abhang hinunter. Ich muss nun über das Loch springen, oder? Ich habe es nämlich so oft versucht und schmiere selber immer ab. Oder was mache ich verkehrt?

P.S.: ich spiele das Spiel über die Wii

Danke euch...


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2011)

Kennst Du zufällig noch den Namen der Mission? 


Du meinst aber wohl hier bei ca 5:00Min die Szene, oder? Call Of Duty 7: Black Ops - Mission 11 WMD [2] of [2] - Walkthrough [HD] - YouTube    kommt ggf Werbung am Anfang. Da musst Du "nur" drüberspringen, man muss aber den richtigen Absprungpunkt treffen, und vlt nimm eine leichte Waffe in die Hand, mit der kann man ja idR etwas schneller laufen.


----------

